# rear end search



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

i am looking for a posi rear end to swap into my 66' tempest preferably a 12 bolt chevy, was just wondering which model chevys spring perches and configuration would bolt into the tempest frame without alteration, hoping to score one at junk yard on the cheap


----------

